# Escape Artist



## snaofreno (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is another tale about Lola the CDT. My friend could not figure out how Lola kept escaping from the backyard. Alas! Caught in the act. Amazing!


----------



## MoireErin (Aug 10, 2013)

awesome! LOL


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 10, 2013)

Funny! What species is she? 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM] @ YWG
Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE]& Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE]


----------



## snaofreno (Aug 10, 2013)

Jabuticaba said:


> Funny! What species is she?
> 
> 
> May[CHERRY BLOSSOM] @ YWG
> Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE]& Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE]



CDT


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm sorry, I'm not very familiar with all species. What does CDT stand for?


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM] @ YWG
Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE]& Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE]


----------



## Pokeymeg (Aug 10, 2013)

CDT = California Desert Tortoise. And a very pretty and smart one too!  Amazing how shelled creatures can be such monkeys!


----------



## thatrebecca (Aug 10, 2013)

That little scamp! Awfully cute tort -- and skilled, too.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 10, 2013)

Pokeymeg said:


> CDT = California Desert Tortoise. And a very pretty and smart one too!  Amazing how shelled creatures can be such monkeys!



Ah, thanks!!! 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM] @ YWG
Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE]& Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE]


----------



## guille24 (Aug 10, 2013)

Lol on the first picture she's is like ohhh hell no !! I just got caught !!! Beautiful tortoise !!


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 10, 2013)

Great pictures, and a smart tort!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 11, 2013)

What a super cute, super smartie! Little treasure.
Your friend needs to do a sight barrier there, STAT - immediately.
Losing a CDT is the saddest thing and an opening like that makes it a possibility. Prevention.
Lovely tortoise. : )


----------

